# Airlines for Intra-Ozzie Flights



## Jwerking (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi All:

Trying to make some final decisions for our July trip to Sydney, Cairns, and Melbourne.  What are the cheap carriers from Cairns to Melbourne, and Melbourne to Sydney?

I have checked Jetstar, Virgin Blue, and Quantas.  Any others?  Is there a combined website that checks all of them together?

I am confused with flights out of Melbourne to Sydney.  There are 2 airports, Tullamarine and Avalon.  Do Quantas and Virgin Blue both fly out of only Tullamarine to Sydney and Jetstar out of Avalon?  Is that correct?  While the Jetstar flights should Avalon, the Quantas and Virgin Blue do not state which airport.  

Thanks again, 

Joyce


----------



## chubby (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi
Jetstar fly out of both Tullamarine and Avalon Qantas and Virginblue only fly out of Tullamarine in Melbourne it is Tullamarine airport you want it is the main airport and closest to the city of Melbourne a web site to compere there are only 3 carriers and you have them 

http://www.travelthere.com
or
http://www.flightcentre.com.au


----------



## Judy (Feb 19, 2007)

Joyce, Have you already purchased your US - Australia flight?  When we went in the fall of 2005, we were able to get flights on Delta and USAirways to LAX, connecting to Qantas to Sydney with a stopover in Sydney, then on to Cairns, then an open jaw and a return from Melbourne.  All this for the price (miles, actually) of a US - Australia round-trip.


----------



## Jwerking (Feb 20, 2007)

Judy said:


> Joyce, Have you already purchased your US - Australia flight?  When we went in the fall of 2005, we were able to get flights on Delta and USAirways to LAX, connecting to Qantas to Sydney with a stopover in Sydney, then on to Cairns, then an open jaw and a return from Melbourne.  All this for the price (miles, actually) of a US - Australia round-trip.



Yep, Judy, we did get FF tickets through American for all 4 of us from Wash DC to LAX, to Cairns with a stopover in Sydney on Quantas.  However, we have an open jaw return from Sydney because my daughter needs to go back to Sydney to pick up her 3 large suitcases of college stuff before returning to the States.  IF I had thought about in more thoroughly, I would have had her do this herself and my hubby and I could return from Melbourne - but I am a nice mummy.  Burned all my American miles for 4 tickets.


----------



## Jwerking (Feb 20, 2007)

chubby said:


> Hi
> Jetstar fly out of both Tullamarine and Avalon Qantas and Virginblue only fly out of Tullamarine in Melbourne it is Tullamarine airport you want it is the main airport and closest to the city of Melbourne a web site to compere there are only 3 carriers and you have them
> 
> http://www.travelthere.com
> ...



Thank you, Chubby, these are perfect.  *Do the airlines ever run sales there?  *Cheapest fare from Cairns to Melbourne is $171 AU and Melbourne to Sydney is about $91 AU.  Are these good fares and would you buy now particularly since our trip out of Cairns is during the school holiday time?

Thanks again,

Joyce


----------



## chubby (Feb 20, 2007)

I would buy them at that price there  has been sales early this month but you will not get them in school holidays time and most times they are snapped up before you get them


----------



## Judy (Feb 21, 2007)

Joyce, I hope you have a wonderful time in Australia, we did  
Be aware that the baggage restrictions on intra-Australia flights are very different from those on US flights and even from those on US - Australia flights.  When we were there, they allowed us only one checked bag.  But it could weigh more than 50 pounds.  Carry-ons must be smaller than US airlines allow and they weigh them at check-in.  We flew several different airlines and they all had their own regulations. To save yourself money and aggrevation, check the websites of all the airlines you'll be flying and then measure and weigh your baggage before you leave. You might even want to take a portable luggage scale with you in case you do any shopping.


----------



## Jwerking (Feb 22, 2007)

chubby said:


> I would buy them at that price there  has been sales early this month but you will not get them in school holidays time and most times they are snapped up before you get them



Thank you, Chubby, I will do that this  weekend.


----------



## Jwerking (Feb 22, 2007)

Judy said:


> Joyce, I hope you have a wonderful time in Australia, we did
> Be aware that the baggage restrictions on intra-Australia flights are very different from those on US flights and even from those on US - Australia flights.  When we were there, they allowed us only one checked bag.  But it could weigh more than 50 pounds.  Carry-ons must be smaller than US airlines allow and they weigh them at check-in.  We flew several different airlines and they all had their own regulations. To save yourself money and aggrevation, check the websites of all the airlines you'll be flying and then measure and weigh your baggage before you leave. You might even want to take a portable luggage scale with you in case you do any shopping.



Thank you for the heads up.  We called Quantas about the restrictions when my daughter left for Sydney.  The weight limits were not a problem - they were genereous - but the size limitation was an issue.  We measured the bags and they were very borderline - but no one really checked when we checked in with American Airlines in US.  I am certain that they can eyeball the bags and tell.  We were watching some people repacking bags - and looking at the size of the bag that they were emptying - I could see why - you could have fit a person into it - LOL!


----------

